# Do-it Essentials Molds



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 2, 2016)

Has anyone used the Do-it Essentials molds? Just wondering what your results were like. I'm intrigued by the $29.95 price tag.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2016)

I have not, but which one are you referring to?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a Do-It mold for no roll weights. The trick is the get the mold hot and keep it hot. Once the mold is hot you get store bought quality weights.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 3, 2016)

Jim said:


> I have not, but which one are you referring to?


I've been looking at these: https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Do-it_Soft_Plastic_Molds/descpage-DOITSPM.html

I've been thinking about starting to pour my own plastics. Almost all other aluminum molds that I've looked at are close to $100+.


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 4, 2016)

I was looking into this as well. Cheapest prices I found so far.Check them out https://www.enforcerbaitmolds.com/ https://www.basstackle.com/category_s/106.htm


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 4, 2016)

riverrat717 said:


> I was looking into this as well. Cheapest prices I found so far.Check them out https://www.enforcerbaitmolds.com/ https://www.basstackle.com/category_s/106.htm


I've checked out basstackle before but I haven't seen the enforcer molds. Basstackle has the injector I'm planning on getting because it has a pinned nozzle which is what I want (I think). I guess the Do-it molds are cast aluminum compared to most that are machined but I'm not familiar with the whole process enough to know the pros and cons of each.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 4, 2016)

*For lead products only - not for plastics.*



RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> *The trick is to get the mold hot and keep it hot.
> Once the mold is hot you get store bought quality weights.*



Yep - that comes with experience !!!
if you start off with a cold mold, it takes a few pours to get good quality.
I have a 3# and 5# dive weight mold that I have used a lot and like them.
I just bought two pyramid fishing sinker molds from ebay last week and
even tho they are old, they still fit tight and am sure will work great.
I will pour a bunch of weights then put the molds back on ebay.
Buy them used if you can find what you need.
I have 4 Do-It molds and one vintage unknown brand.

if the two clams don't fit tightly, and I mean TIGHTly, you must use a small
c-clamp so the molten lead won't leak out.

my very first experience was on the kitchen stove pouring fishing weights
and the mold came _OPEN_ while pouring !!!!!
yes, I was barefoot, YES IT HURT !!! AND yes, I ruined the linoleum floor......
This is why I strongly suggest TIGHT FITTING halves with a c-clamp.


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 5, 2016)

UtahBassKicker said:


> riverrat717 said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking into this as well. Cheapest prices I found so far.Check them out https://www.enforcerbaitmolds.com/ https://www.basstackle.com/category_s/106.htm
> ...



I would imagine a machined mold would have grater detail, better fit, and hold heat longer than a cast counterpart, but just a guess.


----------

